# int != null?



## Antiga (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann man überprüfen ob ein primitiver Datentyp null ist?

int i != null geht nicht. Gibt es da einen anderen Weg?

Danke


----------



## The_S (18. Mai 2009)

Ein primitiver Datentyp kann nicht null sein. null ist nur für Objekte gedacht. Wenn du einen nicht definierten Zustand benötigst, dann verwende entweder eine entsprechende Wrapper-Klasse (z. B. Integer) oder bspw. Double.NaN


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mai 2009)

Ich vermute er wollte eher sichergehen, dass es keinen NPE gibt. Aber wie The_S schon sagte können primitive Datentypen nicht null werden. Diese sind vorinitialisiert mit 0.


----------

